# take glutamine on off days?



## titans1854 (Jun 12, 2003)

Are you supposed to take glutamine on off days or should you take it every day?


----------



## Robboe (Jun 13, 2003)

It doesn't need to be cycled.

Or taken at all in any supplementary dose - just eat enough protein from food.


----------



## KataMaStEr (Jun 13, 2003)

Every day, your body in recovering during off days I would take all supplements I normally take on off days also.


----------



## Arnold (Jun 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by titans1854 *_
> Are you supposed to take glutamine on off days or should you take it every day?



yes, everyday.


----------

